# Weak off the chest.



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

After some tips and wanting to make some improvements.

Have had more time this past 2 weeks after injury to my groin so have been working only upper body and just trying a few things.

My main issue is on the bench press I am considerably weaker for the first 1-2" off my chest.

What would help me improve or any good articles to read.?

Cheers.


----------



## MySuppCheck (Aug 3, 2014)

The only thing that will help you improve is practice. Lower the weight you're lifting and try to really focus on the lower part of the lift


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Might also be a technique issue, do you arch your back and use leg drive ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you do speed work? Explosive lifting? 90% of lifts fail due to a lack of bar speed.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

MySuppCheck said:


> The only thing that will help you improve is practice. Lower the weight you're lifting and try to really focus on the lower part of the lift


This. Really try focus on the explosive push.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

how do you work on the initial explosive push from the bottom end of the rep? its my sticking point aswell

is there anything specific you can do besides lowering the weight during that phase of the lift


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

I used this vid really helped my chest development, start with comfortable weight u can reach 10-12 reps with and slowly build up, concentrate on form and the movement, and follow the guys instructions (Y)


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Would practicing a pause at the bottom of the lift help? @Mingster


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> Would practicing a pause at the bottom of the lift help? @Mingster


Yes. Lower the bar slowly. Pause the bar for a 1-2 count then concentrate on powering it up as quickly as you can. Do this on all reps, from warm up to your working sets. You will have to drop the weight a little to start with but you will soon get that back.

If you skip the first couple of paragraphs there's some good advice in this article...http://www.criticalbench.com/speed-off-chest-bench-press.htm


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

extra tricep work may benefit you too.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

omle said:


> After some tips and wanting to make some improvements.
> 
> Have had more time this past 2 weeks after injury to my groin so have been working only upper body and just trying a few things.
> 
> ...


sounds like a poor set up.

arch your back, squeeze the upper back together, get the weight on your upper back/ traps, lock yourself into position with your legs. this will create a tight and stable platform to press from. a good set up should feel uncomfortable

watch the Elitefts so you think you can bench series:

http://train.elitefts.com/instructional/so-you-think-you-can-bench-parts1-7/


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Have to agree with the paused reps aswell after a couple months you will notice the difference also weighted dips helped me get past that sticking point


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips and some great articles for me to read.

Definitely have some things to work with and try. Going to work on some speed and video my selfnso i can replay my setup.

Im not at a major sticking point im still increasing weight each session but tried a fair bit more weight on last session and if i didnt use the full ROM i pressed alot more.

Cheers all .

Looking forward to Mondays session.


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Tried the above tips yesterday. A improvement and ache like i haven't for a while.

Need to work more on my speed now. Looking forward to next chest session.

Thanks.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

power up then slow the negative down, count to 4 as you lower the bar, you could try pushing your hands together on the negative, while you hold the bar try and push your hands inwards if that makes sense but don't actually move your hands, you will defiantly feel it in your chest


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

Op i believe the usual solution for your problem is floor presses


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

rb79 said:


> power up then slow the negative down, count to 4 as you lower the bar, you could try pushing your hands together on the negative, while you hold the bar try and push your hands inwards if that makes sense but don't actually move your hands, you will defiantly feel it in your chest


This will not improve power off the chest.



JB131 said:


> Op i believe the usual solution for your problem is floor presses


No it isn't, the floor press is designed to target the lockout of the lift.


----------



## GainTrain9 (Sep 24, 2014)

If you are struggling at the bottom of the rep you could try lowering the weight and getting a mate to apply a bit of resistance to the bar. It will make you drive harder at the bottom of the rep and ultimately get stronger


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

great topic i am also struggling with bench


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

iv always believed bigger triceps means bigger bench press.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Pause rep work will help you through the sticking point at the bottom of the lift, you should see a profound improvement within 3-4 weeks of consistency. You'll not only see your strength improve but also your technique.

Try this: focus on form, technique and pause rep training every other bench session (ideally if you're benching twice per week, this should mean you have one pause-rep day and one strength/power day).

However - on the power/strength day, after you finish your normal bench session, add just 2 last sets of pause reps, with a weight that you can pause for about 8-10 reps.

...so you're pause repping every bench session, twice per week.

With regards to tricep strength... for the lift off the chest, triceps aren't going to be the biggest factor; the bottom of the lift is more lats and leg drive.

Assess your form and use your leg drive and make sure you're driving that energy and strength through a solid base, through your tight legs/quads and up through to your lats/chest/arms etc.

Lats - work on your pull ups, rows (dumbbell and barbell)... your lats play a major role in getting that bar off your chest.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

When you are at the bottom your chest is almost out of the equation unless you have a big chest already.At that point you need strong lats and triceps and front delts. Lat pulldowns,weighted dips and incline shoulder press will help.

I practiced paused reps for some time also and now can easily push from touching my chest without issue.I now have to practice locking out as that has become a sticking point over 180k.


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

sniper16 said:


> iv always believed bigger triceps means bigger bench press.


Worked alot on my triceps the past few months and its helped me through my midrange a **** load.



kristina said:


> Pause rep work will help you through the sticking point at the bottom of the lift, you should see a profound improvement within 3-4 weeks of consistency. You'll not only see your strength improve but also your technique.
> 
> Try this: focus on form, technique and pause rep training every other bench session (ideally if you're benching twice per week, this should mean you have one pause-rep day and one strength/power day).
> 
> ...


Started adding the paused reps but its still going to take some time before i see much difference. Shame i cant click my fingers and it works.

Also been doing some speed at the end of the session and seen as im still unable to squat (fecking injury) added some db chest work as well.

Have noticed a difference but only slight.

Managed to make a good step up when i did get a spotter (very rare and feel im pulling a PTi's away from work i train alone) really helped me having the bar handed to me so i was set up. The new bench and rack also helps now as its easy to adjust the starting height of the bar as the origiinal setup required arms that extend past your knees.

watched the videos @gaz90 posted and read the article Mingster posted. Both made sence and gave me something to help me with. Had a great session today on my chest and triceps. No PB's but felt so much better.

I shouldnt complain (still learning) to much but somethings just bug me when i know that i could do more with little changes.

Ive got some bands coming so i can do some more speed work. Have a pathetic 3 day people management course to attend so will be limited in what i can do as the hotel gym looks ****e.


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

gearchange said:


> When you are at the bottom your chest is almost out of the equation unless you have a big chest already.At that point you need strong lats and triceps and front delts. Lat pulldowns,weighted dips and incline shoulder press will help.
> 
> I practiced paused reps for some time also and now can easily push from touching my chest without issue.I now have to practice locking out as that has become a sticking point over 180k.


With regards locking out. Im yet to have issues (im not doing 180kgs though just scraped in to 3 figures last week) my only concern would be is that i hyperextend at my elbow. I simply try to go straight and not fully lock. When i do hyperextend there is some discomfort this tends to happen when im nearing the end of my session and im giving it all and do lockout.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

@omle pause everything. build the confidence with weights on the chest, instead of trying to touch and go, or worse not touching at all. you will probably use less weight at first but it will pay you back with interest.

like with deadlifts. if your weak off the floor, then pull each rep from the floor, dont bounce reps.

just noticed your from shropshire, was based there for a bit. plz dont tell me your from market drayton lol


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I used a smith machine to help with that. I set the catchers so the bar was touching or just off my chest (Depending on what fking bench was availible, all different damn heights)

Then got under the bar, and did singles from the press position. Just the postives, although you do negatives anyway lowering it back down.

It's all tekkers related. Get someone who knows bench to asses your form. Or put a video up.


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> @omle pause everything. build the confidence with weights on the chest, instead of trying to touch and go, or worse not touching at all. you will probably use less weight at first but it will pay you back with interest.
> 
> like with deadlifts. if your weak off the floor, then pull each rep from the floor, dont bounce reps.
> 
> just noticed your from shropshire, was based there for a bit. plz dont tell me your from market drayton lol


will try that from monday and see how i get on

From Shrewsbury so your safe Drayton is a ummmmmmm lol place

@LeVzi my forms improved no end fatigue and too much weight does take its toll on it though.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

omle said:


> After some tips and wanting to make some improvements.
> 
> Have had more time this past 2 weeks after injury to my groin so have been working only upper body and just trying a few things.
> 
> ...


i know a lot of people say you should go down to touch your chest on bench,but this movement is not natural and has wreaked a fair few shoulders for people.i always stop just a couple of inches off my chest .press up but dont lock out ,keeping the tension on the pecks then lower down again.nice and in control,you should feel the results.


----------

